# Any good fishing?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Any good fishing around Aberdeen? I know Richmond lake is doing pretty good for walleyes by the north bridge and the crappies are steady too. Anyone else have any other reports?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

From about 3:00 in the afternoon on South Buffalo Lake has been producing some really quality bluegills, the largest we have caught being 1.8 lbs.

Lynn has started to heat up for crappies.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah theres some good fishing man, or just go down to chamberlien and fish and the river. cheers :beer:


----------



## MHyde53 (Aug 25, 2006)

Going to yankton, SD for my sisters college move in and the Missouri river is kinda by it but yeah is there any good bait or jigs that work?
Thanks & happy fishing!


----------

